

A simple load balancer presence manager for Docker containers on top of etcd - tegioz
https://github.com/tegioz/lbManager

======
fideloper
I'm still waiting on a guide which can show how to host multiple public sites
on a host server using Docker containers.

Do you need a load balancer which can send requests upstream based on host
name? (Nginx load balancing perhaps?) is that not a good use case for docker?

~~~
jaswilder
I wrote up a post with one way to do that:
[http://jasonwilder.com/blog/2014/03/25/automated-nginx-
rever...](http://jasonwilder.com/blog/2014/03/25/automated-nginx-reverse-
proxy-for-docker/)

You can try nginx-proxy that wraps up the approach in a docker container. See
[https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/jwilder/nginx-
proxy/](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/jwilder/nginx-proxy/).

Run that on your host and start your other containers on the host with
VIRTUAL_HOST env variables and it will set up virtual host mappings via nginx
automatically.

~~~
keepdigging
vulcand was designed to do this with etcd

[https://github.com/mailgun/vulcand](https://github.com/mailgun/vulcand)

~~~
SEJeff
Bonus points that via a trie, vulcand can scale in performance linearly to 10s
of thousands (or more) of urls with 0 performance impact. (I requested that
feature)

[http://www.vulcanproxy.com/](http://www.vulcanproxy.com/)

